# Ruger 10/22 project - In need of help



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good afternoon.

I am in the process of gathering up my parts for a Ruger 10/22 build. I have decided to thumb my nose at Big Brother and purchase an 80% receiver so I don't have to register it and there is no FFL involved. Where I am running into problems is that I am not able to drill the remaining holes with my equipment, and I don't have the confidence that I could do it successfully even if I had the right equipment. Is there anyone reading this thread who has the tools and the know-how to take the engineering drawing (which I would provide) and do the final machining steps on my 80% receiver so I could get this rifle project underway?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Unless that person is a licensed firearm manufacturer, it is not legal for another person to complete the receiver for you.
If a licensed firearms manufacturer completes the receiver, it would have to be transferred back to you on a 4473 to be legal.

You should research the legal considerations describing how an 80% must be completed for it to be completed legally.

As you were asking about an illegal act (as I understand it), this thread is now closed.

Please also review our Rules/TOS here at HandGunForum on the subject of illegal acts.

For more info, please review this .PDF from the BATFE, especially page 6:

https://www.atf.gov/file/11711/download


----------

